# paradise hole



## hawk (Oct 14, 2010)

has anyone fished the paradise hole in last week or two what was the turnout


----------



## local_hooker (Mar 17, 2009)

hawk said:


> has anyone fished the paradise hole in last week or two what was the turnout


I try to go there as often as possible its located about 6 in below the navel... Do be careful I have heard that the fishing can be not so good if there is a foul odor in the air.


----------



## donedealin (Jan 3, 2008)

now that's funny !Almost spit beer all over the screen!!!!!


----------



## sail7seas (Oct 2, 2007)

that was a good laugh i just had. thanks local hooker.


----------



## hogdogs (Apr 19, 2010)

I prefer paradise holes when they are located just south of a small grass flat...

:whistling:

Brent


----------



## lcruiser (Sep 15, 2010)

LOL...I thought this was gonna be a porn thread.


----------



## gamccp (Oct 9, 2007)

last time I went to the paradise hole, all I caught was crabs


----------



## local_hooker (Mar 17, 2009)

OMG look what I started.


----------



## Eastern Tackle (Jul 6, 2009)

I'm still learning the area, is the paradise hole also called the glory hole?


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

Don't know if it's the same place. 
PARADISE HOLE N30:12.950 / W87:10.440

*Paradise Hole is a large area of natural limestone outcroppings and coral heads which lies approximately 8 miles SE of Pensacola Pass. A long time favorite of fishermen and spear fishermen . Depths range 80-115’. I just got a shock when I googled Glory Hole!!!!!!!!! I have to give a WARNING before you do!!!!!!! *


----------



## Eastern Tackle (Jul 6, 2009)

Sorry about that.  I would have thought that most people would have gotten that joke based on the flavour of the thread.


----------



## mantress (Oct 21, 2007)

I went out there a couple weeks ago, it was totally overfished. Did not see many folks catching much of anything.


----------



## feelin' wright (Oct 7, 2007)

Seen they had a article about the paradise hole in the florida sportfishing mag. Pretty good article but I would agree that it is hit pretty hard.


----------



## Island24 (May 12, 2008)

And that article probably means it will be overfished even more..


----------



## ryanbr (Oct 10, 2007)

Yea I thought the Freighter used to look like a parking lot. Funny thing is the last time we rode right past the paradise hole on the way further out I noticed several public spots empty. Sometimes it pays to go where everybody's not.


----------

